# 2011 Nissan-Infiniti National Convention



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

First of all, Happy New Year!

I apologize for being relatively “new” here and posting this. I am a fellow Nissan enthusiast. Just to prove my point, I bought a 1995 200SX SE-R at the age of 19, convince my wife (girlfriend at the time) to ditch her Cavalier and get a 1993 NX2000, later bought her a 2002 Maxima SE, and purchased a 2008 FX45 as well as G37 (which my wife later sold unfortunately). Anyway, my point is that I’m a fellow Nissan enthusiast. 

I’m writing today to let you know of the 2011 Nissan-Infiniti National Convention. You can read all of the information (we will be updating the website as information comes in and as we get closer to the date) on our website at 2011 Nissan-Infiniti National Convention : Registration. This convention has morphed from the SE-R world and we are trying to encompass all Nissans, Infinitis, and even Datsuns. This year’s convention will be in South Jersey over the weekend of August 5-7.

The convention typically consists of a track day on Friday (we will be at New Jersey Motorsports Park), a free day for people to do as they please (some chose to hang out at the hotel making new friends, some chose to go drag racing, some will go to the beach, some will do touristy stuff, some will work on broken cars), and a carshow/picnic on Sunday complete with food, trophies, and tons of raffle prizes.

For the month of January we are offering an early-bird price for the track event registration. Below are the details but we are asking people to register early with the potential to make roughly half of their money back if we break even on the event by a pre-determined date.

Even if you’re not interested in the track event, I’d encourage you to think about coming to this convention. We’d like to take this convention to the next level and it only makes sense to include all Nissans, Infinitis, and Datsuns as we are all in the family and we are all “Nissan enthusiasts” 

There are a few reasons for this early-bird program:

- Plain and simple, we need money in the coffers. We need to put deposits down on things, we need to pay for supplies, we need to be able to pay for online registration/paypal fees

- See the attached document for details but there is a potential discount to early-bird registrants. In short, if we hit our target, we will be refunding a portion of your registration. We’re hoping that this will help us market the event. It gives you, the registrant, a vested interest in promoting the event and getting more people registered!

- We’re looking to generate interest early on. The convention is “only” 8 months away but that time will fly by quickly. We want people to get interested and we want to maintain that interest

For anyone worried about not knowing me and sending me money, I want to assure you that I have nothing to hide. My username is my name; Kieran Lavin. I don’t want people posting it publicly but, if you did a simple search, I’m sure you could find my home address, phone number, employer, whatever. I’m not going anywhere. Now, on to the details:

http://www.nissan-infiniti.us/registration/Early-Bird.pdf

We look forward to hearing from you and please feel free to spread the word within the Nissan/Infiniti/Datsun community!


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

We've received lots of interest regarding the early-bird. I just want to remind everyone that the deadline to register for the early-bird is approaching (1/31/11) and that payment must be received by 2/8/11.


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

Online registration is now open:

2011 Nissan-Infiniti National Convention

As it says on the site, if you have experience with HTML and paypal and know how to improve on what we have, please contact me at registration at nissan-infiniti dot us.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

164 views
18 Early-Bird registrants
0 Pre-Registration

For all of the buzz and people who have expressed interest, the response so far is lackluster. We will be making a decision in May as to whether or not to go forward with this event. If this event is going to cost us money, there is no way we will continue the planning. I'm on the fence right now as to whether or not I should even contact Nissan/Infiniti and other potential sponsors if there are no attendees.

It's amazing; the support prior to opening registration was strong but now that it's time to put your money where your mouth is, everyone disappears into the woodwork


----------



## msladypaula (Dec 1, 2009)

maybe you need to put this on other forums to genertate some real interest. 
you said south jersey right?
why not make flyers and give them out at the STreet Wars VII show... that show is on april 17th also in south jersey. 
Last year we were able to get over a 1000 cars to attend the event and its just a car show! 

Try also making a facebook page. 

I think this sounds great. if you provide more information, I might be able to attend. alll depending if i already have a track date or car show already scheduled. 

but dont loose heart about it yet. just work harder to promote on the internet.


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

I'm out to 40-some-odd other forums. If you see a Nissan or Infiniti related forum I haven't posted on, let me know!

I'm unavailable on 4/17 but flyers/cards can be downloaded here:
2011 Nissan-Infiniti National Convention : General

I'd appreciate any help I can get in helping to spread the word.

Facebook page is here:
2011 Nissan-Infiniti Convention | Facebook

What other information would you like provided? If I haven't provided information on the website or something, I'd like to know so I can update it


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

Due to lack of interest, the convention is cancelled. We will be 
contacting individuals who have already registered to discuss their 
options. There will still be a group of us attending a NASA track day 
on Saturday August 6 at NJMP's Lightning Circuit. For more 
information and to register directly with NASA for this event, please 
visit NASA NorthEast Region - Safe, Affordable Way to get on the Race Track. DO NOT contact me about NASA's 
registration, pricing, rules, etc. The time for me handling the track 
event and handling questions was from 12/1 to 6/1.

There will be no Meet & Greet. 14 people have registered. Hardly 
worth the time and effort to organize something formal

There will be no Car Show. 10 cars are registered. Definitely not 
worth the time to find and set up a venue or to pay for trophies

There will be no picnic. 11 people are registered. I think most 
catering companies have a minimum order and it's way more than 11

There will be no raffle. Although 260 tickets were sold, they were to 
8 people. Again, embarassing to request raffle prizes for such a 
small group... no business would give away a product for additional 
exposure to... 8 people

There will be no t-shirts or hats. 11 have been ordered. Again, I 
believe there is a minimum order way more than 11

For those who will inevitably complain, the time to register or 
complain or get involved was between 12/1 and 6/1. Too little, too 
late.

Many thanks to the handful of people that did register and I will be 
in touch with these people separately.

Kieran Lavin & Ray Kawski


----------

